# Can't take this anymore



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi all. How's things with you? I haven't been here in so long. For that I apologize. My computer had crashed and I just finished finding all my back-up copies of everything since we moved months ago. Anyway. I have been having so much pain lately from my fibro and my IBS. The problem is that I had been going to a pain clinic once a month for a while and getting nerve block shots in my lower back (for ruptured discs), trigger point injections of benzocaine and 60 percocet a month. Was helping a lot with my pain immensely, for the fibro and the 2 ruptured discs in my back, along with the IBS pain.







But we moved over an hour away from the clinic and had to find a new primary doc. So, I went to new doctor with all my records from old PCP and the pain clinic. However, this new doctor will NOT give me percocet or anything else for pain because 1-she doesn't want to mask any problems with my stomach which had been getting worse due to an enlarged liver (no diag as to why yet, been since May) and 2-she said she wants to know why the pain clinic kicked me out of the program. I told her they didn't, I left because I moved and the drive was too painful. She won't believe me.







So she will not treat me for pain whatsoever, I have had no relief of symptoms since last pain clinic in May. The pain is increasing and she still won't help. I asked her about going to a pain clinic and she won't refer me to one. Instead she is sending me to a Rheumatologist. But that appt isn't until end of September. What else can I do?? I am in so much pain that I can't even tolerate a trip to the emergency room because it's almost 40 minutes away and sitting that long is agony on my back.







In the 3 months since we bought our new house I have gone out a total of 9 times. We bought this house because it's at a lake with a beach, pool, playground, etc. We also bought a boat. I've been on it 4 times. The amount of pain I am in is worse than I have ever had before and it's causing me to take it out on my kids and I'm getting really depressed. I My family is no help, I have completely disassociated myself from my sister because I can't take her snide comments anymore. Last spoke to her was in March. My dad is being a jerk about my illness and telling me to just get over it, and my mom has been distant since I won't speak to my sister anymore. I feel like I can't win. I just want the pain to stop. I had a reality check the other day- I realized that I have atleast another 40 or more years of this pain! Knowing my luck I'll live to be 100 like this. I'm 31 now.How can I get through to my doc to give me some relief until my appt with the rheumy?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Aaww Sweetie! It is really hard dealing with chronic pain and chronic health problems. I know some days it's all I can do to muster a half hearted smile for certain people. I don't have any great advice, but a couple ideas - Could you maybe soak in a hot bath? I use these things called "Bed Buddies" it's basically a tube sock filled with rice - It puts out very nice moist heat. Might that help? I have to wait till the end of September for an appt too...Sure is the pits!!! Hang in there







(((hugs)))


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Sandi, it has been a long time. I wondered how you were doing, but now I know. Sorry to hear that you are going through so much. Your new doctor sounds like my new doctor. The only difference is I did want to go off of the med that I was on, but I wanted to do it in my own time. It is different in your case. You are in so much pain that it is the only thing that will give you some relief. Can you find another doctor or go back and explain to your doctor that you need something because it is affecting your health mentally & physically. Let's hope that your new rheumy will help you out or at least refer you to a pain specialist. I'm not sure what to say about your family, except that it is sad to hear. Please remember that we are here for you, we are your family too.Praying that you'll get some relief soon.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Sandi







I'm sorry you are in so much pain AND dealing with this doctor. I am sure the doctor has her reasons for not prescribing you adequate pain relief, but that doesn't leave you with much quality of life does it!I was going to suggest going to the ER one time when the pain is really bad because that might get you 'in the system' and taken notice of with your severe pain. But 40 mintues is a long drive when you're in pain and I know I couldn't be in the car for that long, so I don't get to go to my hospital appointments (but fortunately there is a community hospital 15 minutes away with an emergency dept). It must seem like there is going to be no end to this pain, and no solution. YOu may not be able to see the solution right now because of the problems with yoru doctor, but I feel sure that at some point you will get the pain relief you need. To facilitate this, can you perhaps write to your old pain clinic and ask them to write to your new doctor detailing what treatment you were receving from them, how it helped you and why you stopped going there. Also could you try and see another doctor if after visiting the Rheumatologist things do not improve? Also can you write to a pain clinic near you and ask how you can possibly get your doctor to refer you there? Your new house sounds beautiful. Sorry to hear things are so bad with you at the moment Sandi. Keep focusing on the goal, rather than the prospect of always being in pain (difficult, I know). Best wishes,


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Sandi,sorry to hear that you have so much pain. Iï¿½m with Susan, maybe you can phone or write to your old pain clinic? If they contact your doctor maybe she finally can prescribe you painkillers. It makes me very sad and angry to hear that you family isnï¿½t supporting you...Do you have friends that you can talk to about this? Or it there any support group were you live? And you know you always have us here on the BB.Take care,Mio


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

THis new MD sucks







Doesnt sheknow she is supposed to taper you off narcotics,nor just yank you off them abbruptly?I really hope you can find a new MD.I see a rehabilitation specialist(other name is psysiatrist-is an MD)no it is not a PSYCHIATRIST(note the spelling difference.)They focus on pain control.PM me if you wish more info.,I cant type much due to pain.good luck







CelticPS a more EDUCATED MD would know that the latest research shows that low doses of appropriate narcotics,when used properly,are a godsend to some people with fibro and myofachial pain. I read that over 95% of patients use the narcotics properly and do not abuse then or get addicted.


----------

